# Client Not Showing All Recordings in List



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

Recently, my client is not showing all recordings in the Playlist. Certain shows go missing until I reset the client with the red button on the side...then they show up for 24-48 hours and disappear again. I have tried resetting both the HR44 and the C41.

Any way to remedy this?

DETAILS:
Genie (HR44 on 0x1088), Client (C41 on 0x100f)
MoCA connection


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd also do a reset of the HR44.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

trh said:


> I'd also do a reset of the HR44.


I have, but I will try again...can't hurt.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK. Not how I read your OP. But since you tried resetting both and that didn't work, I guess I would unplug both, plug the HR44 in first and wait until it is running, then plug in your client. Also on your HR44, go to Whole Home and Add Client. Since it is working intermittently, I don't think that is the issue, but as you said.....'can't hurt.'


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

trh said:


> OK. Not how I read your OP. But since you tried resetting both and that didn't work, I guess I would unplug both, plug the HR44 in first and wait until it is running, then plug in your client. Also on your HR44, go to Whole Home and Add Client. Since it is working intermittently, I don't think that is the issue, but as you said.....'can't hurt.'


I will give this a try. It is odd that only certain recordings do not show. Is the client just reading what is on the Genie? They don't have separate series recordings do they?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a BUG, there are posts all over some of the forums about it. I expect it will be fixed soon.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Changing the sort order (press "0") can fix it for a while. You can also select the "missing" recordings from the Genie's History Menu.


----------



## blueoyster (May 3, 2007)

nickff said:


> Recently, my client is not showing all recordings in the Playlist. Certain shows go missing until I reset the client with the red button on the side...then they show up for 24-48 hours and disappear again. I have tried resetting both the HR44 and the C41.
> 
> Any way to remedy this?
> 
> ...


I'm so sick of this AT&T bs. They screwed everything up. Thank God for Netflix. No problem with them. With me anyway. I'm sick of resetting, pressing 0, the super SLOW junk interface. Outsourced phone support. Directv is headed South. Customer since 1997 and NOT HAPPY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

